# Mizuno H4 v Mizuno Fli Hi long iron (2i)



## Piece (Jan 29, 2013)

Here I'm comparing the *2 iron* only variant....

*Looks*
Fli-Hi: Traditional & classic looking iron. Little offset, thinnish top line. Probably appeals to a better player or one that likes the look of irons rather than offset or hybrids.

H4: Definitely more chunkier looking. Thicker top level and a big sole. Similar offset. Cross between a long iron and a hybrid. May not appeal to traditionalists. Not ugly, just different.

*Performance: Off the Tee*
Fli-Hi: Epic. Forgiving but with power. You'll need to swing hardish to get the best out of it.

H4: Epic. Definitely more forgiving than the Fli Hi with a slightly high launch compared to the Fli-Hi. Still get a powerful flight though. 

*Performance: Fairway, Light Rough*
Fli-Hi: Surprisingly good, but you need confidence in hitting long irons off the carpet! Key is not to swing too hard.

H4: Even though it has a thicker sole and looks chunkier, I would say I was a little less confident with this than the Fli Hi. This will be down to the fact that I like thinner looking irons rather than hybrid looking. For me, H4 is better off the semi than the Fli Hi, but worse off the fairway.

*Feel*
Fli-Hi: Mizuno feel; lovely.

H4: Mizuno feel, but a little less. Maybe due to thicker head.

*Overall*
If you like hitting long irons then both will do the job, assuming that you have the right swing weight and shaft for your swing. The flight with both is a cross between traditional 2i and hybrid, rather than pure high hybrid.

Both irons, for me, are excellent and do a great job. If you like traditional long irons, then you'll like the old club (Fli Hi) as the H4 is definitely more chunky. The H4 is a bit more forgiving and the performance is superb.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice review Piece :thup:

I can't make my mind up whether I like the H4 or not :mmm:

I had the previous incarnation of the Fli-Hi with a 21* head and thought it was an excellent club, if not a little firm off the face at times.

At the minute I'm giving the CLK another run in the bag. If I decide to discontinue that, then I may have a look at the H4 with an 18* or the previous Fli-Hi again.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2013)

Piece said:



			Here I'm comparing the *2 iron* only variant....

*Looks*
Fli-Hi: Traditional & classic looking iron. Little offset, thinnish top line. Probably appeals to a better player or one that likes the look of irons rather than offset or hybrids.

H4: Definitely more chunkier looking. Thicker top level and a big sole. Similar offset. Cross between a long iron and a hybrid. May not appeal to traditionalists. Not ugly, just different.

*Performance: Off the Tee*
Fli-Hi: Epic. Forgiving but with power. You'll need to swing hardish to get the best out of it.

H4: Epic. Definitely more forgiving than the Fli Hi with a slightly high launch compared to the Fli-Hi. Still get a powerful flight though. 

*Performance: Fairway, Light Rough*
Fli-Hi: Surprisingly good, but you need confidence in hitting long irons off the carpet! Key is not to swing too hard.

H4: Even though it has a thicker sole and looks chunkier, I would say I was a little less confident with this than the Fli Hi. This will be down to the fact that I like thinner looking irons rather than hybrid looking. For me, H4 is better off the semi than the Fli Hi, but worse off the fairway.

*Feel*
Fli-Hi: Mizuno feel; lovely.

H4: Mizuno feel, but a little less. Maybe due to thicker head.

*Overall*
If you like hitting long irons then both will do the job, assuming that you have the right swing weight and shaft for your swing. The flight with both is a cross between traditional 2i and hybrid, rather than pure high hybrid.

Both irons, for me, are excellent and do a great job. If you like traditional long irons, then you'll like the old club (Fli Hi) as the H4 is definitely more chunky. The H4 is a bit more forgiving and the performance is superb.
		
Click to expand...

Good review, Peice.

I do however have to disagree on one point.... its bloody ugly

Looking down on it, it just looked too chunky to my eye.


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I do however have to disagree on one point.... its bloody ugly

Looking down on it, it just looked too chunky to my eye.
		
Click to expand...

I can see you PoV! When I first unwrapped it, I thought OMG, that's chunky! Not what I expected. Then I hit a few and suddenly the munter turned into Natalie Imbruglia (OK, not as pretty as that, but you get my meaning  )


----------



## scratch (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm confused by this review to be honest. I've got a FliHi 2 iron and a pal was at the range last night with his brand new H4 (both 18*) I found VERY little difference between them, I hit about 8 balls with each off the deck. Both of them are pig ugly and looked similar at address but they are not about looks.

If there was a bit tape over the club I think you'd struggle to know which one you were hitting.


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2013)

Probably should have said the Fli Hi I have is the last generation MP model. Standing them side by side, for me, there's a noticeable difference in looks.


----------

